# Knights of Columbus Wild Game Dinner



## Papa Greco (Nov 30, 2009)

We are having our 3rd annual wild game dinner at the O'Kelley Council Knights of Columbus in Dearborn (south of Michigan and west of Outer Drive) on Saturday February 5, 2011. The first two dinners have been a great time and have grown considerably.

We are looking for any game that sportsman are willing to donate. Any sportsman that donates game gets free admitance to the dinner. 

Since the game is donated we only charge a cover charge of $10/person to and that cover charge includes an all you can eat buffet.

To give you an idea of what you can expect, last year we had :

venison sheperd's pie
walleye chowder
duck breast and homemade sausage jambalaya
venison stew
goose breast paprikas
venison chili
fried squirrel and rabbit
venison liver pate
and roasted pork with sauerkraut for those that don't like game

If you have any extra game that you would be willing to donate, please let me know. I would be willing to pick it up if you are within a 100 miles of the Detroit area (especially if I can string a few pickups on the same day for those sportsman that live a ways from Detroit).

Thank you for your consideration and I hope you can join us, Mike (Papa) Greco

If you have any questions, it is probably easiest to get me by email though I check this website regularly - [email protected]


----------



## Papa Greco (Nov 30, 2009)

Does anyone have any game that they would be able to donate to our dinner? I'd be able to give you a free ticket for a donation. Thank you, Mike (Papa) Greco


----------



## Papa Greco (Nov 30, 2009)

Papa Greco said:


> We are having our 3rd annual wild game dinner at the O'Kelley Council Knights of Columbus in Dearborn (south of Michigan and west of Outer Drive) on Saturday February 5, 2011. The first two dinners have been a great time and have grown considerably.
> 
> We are looking for any game that sportsman are willing to donate. Any sportsman that donates game gets free admitance to the dinner.
> 
> ...


Adding a link for more information : http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/event.php?eid=178675652154410

Thank you, Mike (Papa) Greco www.papagrecos.com


----------



## Papa Greco (Nov 30, 2009)

Here is the tentative menu :

Corned venison and cabbage
Venison and beans
Venison or caribou chili
Caribou and potatoes in tomato sauce
Raccoon Swedish meatballs 
Creamed squirrel and rabbit 
Walleye Chowder 
Game bird jambalaya (woodcock, grouse, quail and possibly pheasant)
Baked chicken for the less adventurous
Cole slaw with homemade dressing
fresh bakery rolls
Rice
Venison pate 
and if we run out of food, I'll have some Swedish potato sausage ready.

Not bad for $10 huh? Tell all of your friends.


----------

